# Smaller bred Irish Wolfhounds???



## dpm-michael (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello guys! 

My ideal dog is the IWH i love everything about them but unlucky for me I do not own a bigger enough house and garden to keep one happily.

So I was just wondering is there any breeders who breed smaller IWH or any dog breeds similar???

I like Scottish deerhounds but again space, perfect size would be a medium
24 in (ish) scaled down IWH.

Any ideas would be great....maybe a German wirehaired pointer?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How about a rough coated beddlington x whippet? They have a similar coat type to an irish wolfhound but usually around the size of a whippet.

This is my friend beddlington whippet.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I also was going to suggest a bedlington or bedlington cross.

I have a bedlington x poodle:










he has the messy cute look.. although i am biased


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I also think your best bet is to go for some sort of Lurcher - there's a lot of rough coated lurcher types out there so if you keep your eyes peeled, you might find the perfect dog! The best place to start looking is rescue centres


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ooo i'd love a wolfhound too  i used to joke that if i got one when i was finished playing with it for the night i could slot it behind the couch 

My friend has a lurcher thats part deerhound, she has the broken, fluffy coat but is brindle and about the size of a small greyhound  Lurchers are a good place to start as they come in a shapes,sizes and colours


----------



## dpm-michael (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys all the post have given me a good avenue to explore 

All my dogs have always been rescue dogs I love greyhounds.
What I perfer about the IWH over the SDH is he's a heavier build in the body and head. Also discovered Staffy x lurcher mixes just can't find a rough coated strain.

Thanks again for your replies please anymore ideas feel free to post


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I would've said Beddy x Whippet too!
My friend has one too and she looks just like a mini liver coloured Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

we get loads of lurchers in where i work.

right now we have a deerhound cross type lurcher. she is absolutely stunning. shaggy coat in a sorta bluey grey colour. about average greyhound size.

oo infact shes on the website the now 
Dogs Trust - KELPIE

so i would def have a look around in rescue.


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Have a look on here, one of many places on the the net I am sure but - lots of lovely shaggy lurchers 

Lurcher Link :: View Forum - Other Homeless Hounds


----------



## kingkarre (Apr 22, 2014)

If anyone ever finds someone who breeds medium sized Irish wolfhounds I am interested as well. I have one now but he is adopted from a pet shelter and sadly like every dog, he will not live forever. He is the size of a german wire haired pointer but he is definitely Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## kingkarre (Apr 22, 2014)

As far as a German Wire Haired Pointer is concerned when it comes to a good replacement, there seems to be a huge difference in energy level. My dad has owned many pointers and they have so much more energy than the Irish Wolfhounds. Too me it seems as if the Irish Wolfhounds #1 priority is to get attention form the owner. A wire hair is not quite as one tracked. If a Wirehair sees an animal to hunt or bother, you become 2nd priority. lol. They do have a much longer life span though which is a very good thing.


----------

